# Anyone using softcups ttc



## LoveBug87

Hi everyone.:hi: Looking to start a thread of you ladies that are just trying softcups for the first time or ones who have had success already. This is my 9th cycle ttc but first cycle using softcup. Hoping to share bunches of:bfp:


----------



## v2007

Welcome. 

:hi:

V xxx


----------



## fluterby429

:hi: I'm using softcups this cycle as well. This is not my first time using them. It is actually my 2nd. I'm also putting Pre-Seed in the cup before inserting.

GL and :dust:


----------



## lucy_x

:hi: Welcome to BnB


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Welcome!


----------



## xJG30

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g146/GemLoux/Welc.gif :wave:


----------



## lousielou

:wave: Hi, and welcome!


----------



## Chris77

:hi: Welcome to BnB!


----------



## LoveBug87

Thanks for the warm welcome everyone!:winkwink: Fluterby429, expecting to ovulate today or tommorrow as well. :happydance: How long have you been trying? Its been 9 months for me so im hoping softcups and preseed are the ticket. Having issues with ewcm ever since my LEEP in 2006.:dust:


----------



## fluterby429

Love bug I had a tubal reversal in March of last year. We had to wait 2mo before we could try. So we tried in May with no luck. Then I moved home to take care of my dying gma (dh is in the army). So I lived in Ky and he lived in TX. We were able to try in Aug. When he came to visit and bfn then too. In Sept. He deployed to Iraq. He got home on Friday for 15 days...just in time! I had an hag in Dec to check on my tubes and both are wide open!


----------



## doctordeesmrs

:hi: Welcome


----------



## odd_socks

*hello and welcome :wave:*


----------



## LoveBug87

fluterby429 said:


> Love bug I had a tubal reversal in March of last year. We had to wait 2mo before we could try. So we tried in May with no luck. Then I moved home to take care of my dying gma (dh is in the army). So I lived in Ky and he lived in TX. We were able to try in Aug. When he came to visit and bfn then too. In Sept. He deployed to Iraq. He got home on Friday for 15 days...just in time! I had an hag in Dec to check on my tubes and both are wide open!

Maybe February will be a lucky month for the both of us! :dust:


----------



## cleckner04

Welcome!! :wave:


----------



## bloodbinds

Welcome! :) x Try looking in the TTC section, you may be able to find some woman in there that can help! x


----------



## jemj

HI i'm new to bnb, been ttc for 12 months now used softcups for the first time last cycle with no luck but were not actually trying, just used softcups around the time of ovulation. Am doing everything this cycle softcups, preseed and testing. Good luck


----------



## LoveBug87

jemj, im new to bnb as well. I've been tryn for 9 cycles and decided to start posting for my sanity.:rofl: Af is due Feb 20 th but hope she stays away! Currently on 2dpo where r u on your cycle? Here's to hoping we get our :bfp:for February!!:dust:


----------



## fluterby429

Hi jemj and welcome 

LoveBug I'm also about 2dpo!


----------



## LoveBug87

Officially 3 dpo!:haha: Hope this is our month I'll be testing on the 20th! Fingers crossed. When r u testing?:dust:


----------



## Yazz_n_bump

Welcome to B'n'B :D
xxxx


----------



## jemj

LoveBug87 said:


> jemj, im new to bnb as well. I've been tryn for 9 cycles and decided to start posting for my sanity.:rofl: Af is due Feb 20 th but hope she stays away! Currently on 2dpo where r u on your cycle? Here's to hoping we get our :bfp:for February!!:dust:

AF is due 6th March due to Ovulate 18th Feb fingers crossed for us both


----------



## LoveBug87

Jemj,This two week wait is killing me! :wacko:My temps are crazy ever since ovulation? I sometimes wonder if its not my thermometer tho bcz the thing likes to pick favorite temps sometimes!:dohh: My temp went from 96.8 to 97.33 and then to 97.58 and has pretty much stayed there. Have u been temping this month? Wat r ur temps normally?:dust:


----------



## jemj

I don't temp just use OPK's. Sorry I can't help I'm sure someone has some advice. I've read about temping and it is suppose to keep going higher as you ov and after you ov other factors may change it like if you have a fever or lack of sleep. Fingers crossed for your 2ww and :bfp: this month


----------



## LoveBug87

I hope we both get our BFP this cycle jemj! :dust: I feel like I've been trying forever! On a good note i did notice some brownish discharge when i wiped this morning just a little. I thought maybe implantation spotting but i didnt have that with my first pregnancy and didn't have cramping that i noticed so im not sure????:shrug:


----------



## jemj

Lovebug87 hope is spotting they say every pregnancy is different and it is the perfect time in your cycle fingers crossed :dust: The 2ww is a killer don't get too stressed about it


----------



## LoveBug87

So you should be getn close to the big O! :winkwink: Keep me updated when you get that positive opk that way i know when ur on the 2ww for sure! I hope we both get sticky february beans. lol.:haha:
Baby dust Baby dust Baby dust
:dust:


----------



## jemj

How are you today? I will let you know when I get a positive opk, if they arrive in time ordered them as soon as af came and they still haven't arrived, so hope i don 't miss o this cycle but covering all bases with BD and my OH is off work after tonights shift for 4 days so will have loads of time to BD. If they don't arrive by tomorrow I will have to go out and buy some but there is nowhere to buy soft cups and I used my last one yesterday so will be in bed for an hour afterwards with legs in the air if they don't arrive lol 

Here's to our BFP this month :dust:


----------



## LoveBug87

Do you have a walgreens near you? thats where i get my softcups. Well its sounds like you need to get to work with some serious:sex:! lol! This week should be your lucky week!:winkwink: On the other hand im completely confused with my temping as of late. On v-day morning i had another temp spike?? Im confused. Thats the only problem with bbt i feel like sometimes my physicalsymptoms never coincide with my temps. I didn't really want to spend the money but im thinkn of getting a cbfm. My hubby has a crazy work schedule too so i feel ya. Tryn not to give up hope until the 20th so we'll see what happens!:wacko:


----------



## jemj

I'm in the uk so we don't have walgreens and I haven't found anywhere they sell them so always order from amazon. I think temp would confuss me too there are so many things that we have to check for I'm just gonna concentrate on BD this month ans with OH being off we can get loads in. Everything should be here by tomorrow so gonna start testing on thursday will let you know when I get a positive hope it's before OH goes back to work. I've been putting off getting a cbfm as it's a lot of money hopefully we won't need one as this will be our lucky month. Hope your temp sorts it's self out soon just keep BD if your unsure lol


----------



## fluterby429

Rooting you ladies on! I'm in my 2ww and it sucks!


----------



## jemj

fluterby429 the 2ww does suck here's to our BFP this month, I've just been looking at some old posts about softcups and loads of sucess stories. I am also using preseed and putting this in the cup like you suggested so fx'd for us this month ladies.


----------



## LoveBug87

I really didn't want to spend the money for the monitor but i have no luck with opks and im getting impatient!!!! I told myself if i didn't get preggers by the end of march i would go see my gyno.:blush: So im still not giving up hope on this month but if the:witch:shows her face then onto the 10 cycle with the monitor! Me and DH :sex: on the 9th so part of me wants to think that DH has super :spermy: and they were around til the 13th when i think ovulated! It's unbelieveable wat goes through your head when ttc.:haha: 
Jemj and fluter429 sticky dust and fingers crossed for our :bfp:!!!!


----------



## jemj

Hi ladies my softcups arrived this morning along with the opk's so just waiting on the big smiley face, better get :sex:as should be coming soon. Here's to our :bfp: this month xxx


----------



## LoveBug87

Awesome news jemj!:thumbup: Keep me posted! I just ordered my fertility monitor today so im pretty psyched about it! :happydance: Baby dust sweetie
:dust:


----------



## fluterby429

Yay ladies...fun times ahead lol


----------



## jemj

Let me know how you get on with the fertility monitor if I don't get my bfp this cycle think i might invest in one next cycle. Just hoping the softcups, preseed and opk work this cycle. Update did my first opk this morning was bursting and really sleepy and put the test stick in the digital reader the wrong way so gonna have to wait until tonight to do another lol


----------



## jemj

wow I waited to test until this afternoon just got a big fat smiley face on my opk, yeah. So better get BD we didn't last night as we were both so tired. But tonight is the night. I didn't think that I'd get a positive so soon but i went for some reflexology yesterday and she concentrated on my ovaries so must have worked. Have the softcups and preseed at the ready. 

Here's to out BFp this month ladies


----------



## LoveBug87

Jemj, that is exciting stuff!!! Sounds like you'll be busy the next few days!:haha: I really think im out this month since i ovulated late but my fingers are still crossed for you! Promise to let you know wats up with the ovacue! Keep me posted :winkwink:


----------



## LoveBug87

Well AF showed her ugly face today.:cry: Guess its on to cycle 10 with the ovacue. . . . . .Wats new jemj?


----------



## jemj

Hi had a negative on my opk yesterday, been BD so fingers crossed we catched the egg this cycle. Sorry to here about the :witch: but heres to the next cycle. So will be in my 2ww got really bad cramps today which feel like AF is coming hopefully that's a good thing.


----------



## LoveBug87

good luck on your two week wait! Keep me posted on any symptoms:thumbup:. Just started using the ovacue this cycle, its really easy to use but just looking forward to it taking the guess work out for me. I dont know what happened last cycle but i only had a 7 day luteal phase:shrug: Just trying to stay positive:dust:


----------



## Char&Bump-x

Hello & welcome x


----------



## LoveBug87

well i decided to also start taking b6 this cycle because i heard it can help with regulating cycles and pms symptoms. Last month was the first time i notice a shortened LP so i hope it was a fluke but i figure the b6 cant hurt.:shrug: Jemj haven't heard from you in a few days so any good news to post???:winkwink:


----------



## jemj

Hi loverbug87, sorry I went visting my parents this weekend so first day back to laptop today. I'm also taking B6 with my other prenatal vitamins was hoping that it would help with PMS. Well I'm symptom crazy at the moment I've been feeling really sick which started on thursday and my BBs are really aching like never before but I always get aching bbs when AF is due. I couldn't resist the urge to poas on thursday because I felt so sick but it was a BFN which i'm not to bothered about as it was way to early to test. How you getting on with the monitor I'm gonna start searching the internet for prices today. :dust:


----------



## jemj

Well thought I would update on todays symptoms. I have been feeling really sick all day and actually threw up this am wiht not much notice it came on all of a sudden, I don't feel like I'm getting ill or anything. OH keeps asking if it's morning sickness and I just keep saying I hope so, he persuaded me to take another test so I didn't go all day and finally tested about an hour ago and the test was really hard to read but looks like a faint positive we waited the 5 minutes and my OH could see it too but it was only a cheap test so not getting too excited yet and I'm gonna go get a FRER in the morning. Other symptom are BB's are much bigger that usual but the aching has now gone and I keep feeling dizzy and light headed. Finger crossed and I'll keep you updated when I test tomorrow.


----------



## jemj

Hi ladies well I have done another 2 tests a cheap one and a FRER and they were both BFN. I am still having loads of symptoms and my OH is convinced that we could still get our BFP this month and that it is just still too early to test. Thankfully have had no sickness today just feel really hot and BBs are still larger than normal and achey. The first test defo has a line on it though I know your not suppose to look after like 10 mintues but i can't help it. Trying my best not to test now until sat when AF is due, went to buy some more tests and they were all sold out of the cheaper ones. I've still got my finger crossed for this cycle. I am not half as bad with PMS as usual so the B6 must be working as I am usually moody and snappy but not this cycle. So even if we don't get that BFP I've found something to help when the witch is due.


----------



## LoveBug87

Sounds promising Jemj!:winkwink: Those symptoms sound identical to the ones i had when pregnant with DS! I started out feeling like my period was coming except it didn't. My bb's continued to get more sensitive and had loads of cm. Headaches, dizziness, light headed and nauseated all day! Those were among my earliest symptoms so give a few days and test again. When is Af due?
Well as far as the ovacue goes I can't get over how easy it is to use. Suprisingly on monday I got a week of blue squares with my peak day being on saturday which puts me about a 5 days earlier than wat i had assumed i ovulated in earlier months. Im a little shocked because last month i had a 7 day luteal phase and if the monitor is correct i will have an 17 day luteal phase????:shrug:I figure i'll continue temping as a confirmation. 
Jemj this may be your month!:happydance: Keep me posted on the symptoms and i'll do the same:dust:


----------



## jemj

Just goes to show we think we know what is going on with our bodies but sometimes we may have it wrong. Af is due tomorrow although I've had one cycle that was 32 days and one at 27 over the past 12 month but we can't always be like clockwork. I'm glad your finding it so easy maybe this will be your month. I'm nervous to test tomorrow oh is really excited. I don't remember many symptoms with my dd except larger bb's and the sickness didn't start until after I found out which was at about 6 weeks. I feel normal today no bloating that I usually get day before although I have been feeling really hot. Don't know if that's a symptom or not. Will let you know when I test tomorrow.


----------



## LoveBug87

I'm nervous too!:haha: I must say i will be shocked if you dont get your :bfp: with those symptoms. Fingers crossed for you and a sticky bean! Let me know!:dust::dust::dust:

P.S. Good luck on that:test:


----------



## jemj

Well the :witch: got me on saturday. I was really gutted and down about it. i've got over feeling sorry for myself now and looking positive for this cycle. I've started taking soy today so hope this can help get us our BFP this month. I'm also gonna temp as never done this before it only came in the post today do you think tomorrow will be ok to start? I think that my symptoms were me getting sick but i ignored it thinking it might be pg symptoms. My OH really wants another baby and I feel like I've let him down this cycle. If it doesn't happen this cycle I'm gonna give up and just leave it to fate as something should have happend by now. I really hope it does happen though as I would find out around my birthday and would be the best present ever. :dust:


----------



## LoveBug87

Try not to feel too discouraged Jemj.:hugs: I know its easier said than done but i completely understand the feeling. I couldn't help but assume this would be easy since with DS we weren't even trying but 10 cycles later every time AF shows her face im crushed.:cry: Plus it doesn't help that as every cycle passes you can't help but start to worry that something is wrong, get angry that it seems like everyone around you is getting preggers, or like it will never happen! Just try to stay positive and I can tell you the best thing you can do is start temping every morning. That way you can see if your ovulating, when your ovulating, and if your luteal phase is long enough. Starting today with BBT temping will be fine that still gives you a solid 12 days of temping assuming you ovulate around cycle day 16! 
I just recently heard about soy isoflavones myself a couple days ago. Is this wat your talking about??:shrug: I was thinking about trying them next month if i dont get my bfp but i already told myself i'd go to my obgyn.:wacko: But im using the ovacue monitor, B6, and softcups this month so fingers crossed!:dust:


----------



## jemj

Thanks it's good to know that I'm not the only one feeling like this oh doesn't really understand how I feel everytime af shows up.yeah that's the soy that I'm taking. Hopefully it will help and will start temp tomorrow and pol from cd 12 incase the soy brings on ov early.


----------



## LoveBug87

My temps are normally around 97.18 pre ovulation and 97.73 post ovulation.
I should be o'ing on the 10th so in a few days here. Dh however is working a goofy
7pm to 7am this week so we get to plan bd again this month. Let me know wat ur temps
are in a couple days and I think ur gonna be happy u decided to temp. Its been the
Most accurate for me thus far. I'm super excited to see if the soy works so let me know!
Baby dust!!!!

P.s. Sry I slacked on the animations this post but I'm writing from my blackberry


----------



## jemj

Good luck get BD my OH does crazy shifts 6am-6pm or 6pm to 6am so we have to plan BD as well I think this may be why it's taken so long. I'm sure working crazt shifts affects mens sperm. THink that I may do some research. Not sure if it's the soy or AF but I've been having really bad pain in my left ovary the past 2 days. I was suffering with this a lot last year and has an US in october last year and all was fine. AF has finally left the building today yeah. My OH thinks that I'm going a bit crazy with all the vitamins and temping and softcups but hopefully they will work this cycle.


----------



## LoveBug87

I think i ovulated last nite?! WTF??:huh: I was not expecting this we bd'd on th 4,5, and 6 so wehn DH came home this morning i put him to work!:haha: I hope we caught it bcz it caught me completely off guard. I'll now for sure tomorrow if my temp is stil high but im pretty sure already.
As far as my hubby goes he always complains that our bding seems more like a science project but i tell him it could be worse! After all they have it made, we have enough stress in a day and remembering to temp, take pills, etc doesn't help.


----------



## LoveBug87

By the way i love the softcups! Since my LP seems to be normal this month we'll see if they made the difference but i enjoy the fact it makes things less messy!:thumbup: How's the temping coming along?:winkwink:
Tons of baby dust! We both need that:bfp: this month jemj!!!!
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## jemj

I love the soft cups too. I've only got 3 left for this cycle so not sure when best to use them? My oh was the same about bd and we both got a bit fed up of it. He then decided that he didn't want to know any detail but last cycle he kept asking and was symptom spotting more than me. I think this is because his ex has recently told us that she's preg. He came home and said it really is everyone but us. Hope you caught that egg it's so hard bd when oh works shifts. I 'be only got a few more months left as we've decided on a family holiday to Florida in oct 2012 and we don't want the baby to be too young when we go so I really do need that bfp this cycle . It's been really easy to temp but it went up today and I'm still not really sure what to look for. I'm logging it with ff so hoping that will tell me. I really hope we both get our bfp this month we've waited long enough.


----------



## LoveBug87

Me and dh just had a conversation about ttc last nite. I told him im pretty much getting annoyed with the whole thing because this was suppose to be a great experience and thus far its been anything but that. :nope:To make a long story short i had ds when i was 19 and in college so dh at the time was busy with school and work and i remained in school as well. My family wsn't really supportive as we were not married and we missed out getting to enjoy the pregnancy together with all the chaos of our families and busy schedules and i remained living wth my parents. Even after our son was born until the age of two he spent more time with my mom as i was trying to finish up college, doing clinical training and working part time. So we both graduated and DH got a good job and we were married april 2010! Everything seemed to be falling into place and we worked hard to get where we are today! So we were both extremely excited when we started ttc bcz we live together and things are under control so we could enjoy this pregnancy together and kind of savor it! And wouldn't you know now that were ready for this its been nothing but being crushed cycle after cycle!:cry: To top it off there have been numerous pregnancies in our family from "accidents" and meanwhile everyone who knows we are ttc seems to look at us like Wats taking so long? I can't help but to seem rushed.:shrug:
Anyway, im done rambling it just that i feel we both deserve it already i just hate getting my hopes up for a let done!
How have your temps been the last few days I'd like to see them?
Hugs jemj:hugs:, although i seem a bit negative today i always have hope!:winkwink:
:dust:


----------



## jemj

I feel exactly the same. My situation is a bit different we both have children from previous relationships both the same age there are only 6 days difference in age and we both had similar situations short relationship that resulted on pregnancy. I did get married to my dd dad although we split when she was 2. I have been with my oh now for 2 years and just know that he's the one from my previous bad relationships. We had a scare and possible miscarriage after we'd been together for about 6 month the doctor didn't test but said from the way I was bleeding I'd prob had a mc. We then decided to wait until after Xmas to try as we didn't want another august baby as we both already have children we thought it would happen straight away and now here we are stil no baby. He told loads of people an all our friends an family know we are ttc. My bff was the first to know that we were ttc an she has mow had here baby and he's 3 month old she wouldn't tell me when she found out cause she knew we'd been trying for so long. I agree we deserve our bfp I'll post a link to my ff when on laptop on iPod at the mo. My rant over


----------



## jemj

:hugs::hugs::hugs: hope your feeling better now and more positive. I'm really trying although think OH is coming down with a cold or something it better clear up by the time O happens. 

Here's the link to my ff My Ovulation Chart 

I think that I might start using the OPk's from tomorrow because read on another thread that a lady O on CD 6 when taking soy and really don't want to miss it. 

I'm so gald that I have someone to ramble onto about my ttc journey I hope you don't mind.


----------



## LoveBug87

Well I'm feeling better now. lol.:haha: I took a look at your chart and its pretty much identical to mine so looking good so far.:winkwink: By the way, i enjoy the rambling its good for the both of us to get it off our chests especially since we both seem to be in a similar situation. It's hard to feel better when the people around you dont understand what your truly dealing with. I mean its nice to talk to someone with similar interest. Talking to a friend or relative who has had no issue ttc and doesn't relate to your situation really isn't going to make you feel more at ease if you know what i mean! Not trying to gross you out but just curious, how is your cervical mucus? I dont seem to have any since my leep in 2006. How is cm on your end? :blush:
:dust:


----------



## jemj

Gald your feeling better:hugs: and I agree it is good:thumbup: to get things of our chest with someone who is in similar situation. Sorry if I'm being dumb but what is a leep? I have loads of really watery cm at the moment which is good as I am usually really dry just after af. Thought she had returned while I was at work today and rushed to the toilet and was very suprised. Think that it may be the soy. I was having grapefruit juice last cycle only 1 small glass and this really helped. I also did an opk today it's negative but thought that I better check as only usually get cm like this around time of O.


----------



## LoveBug87

Well I'd say the cm is a good sign I'd be using those opks for sure cz 
It sounds like o is coming early!

That would be great if the soy really worked.
Back in 2006 they found that I had cervical dysplasia which is abnormal cell growth
On the cervix so I had to have a leep done. A leep is a surgery in which a heated
Wire loop is used to remove the abnormal tissue from the cervix. Before the 
Surgery I used to get tons of cm since then I don't really notice any at all so I can't
Help but blame the leep. Also I had a temp dip on my bbt today so now I'm
Wondering if I ovulated after all or wat the f*** is going on! So me and dh bdd
This morning to be safe. :shrug: don't know wat to think!!
Sending tons of sticky baby dust ur way!


----------



## jemj

I didn't know that it was called a leep. I had the same surgery done last June right in the middle of us ttc and doctors told us to take a break but we didn't apart from the 6 wks afterward when no bd . I'd had abnormnal cells since my first test after having dd and they left it for 4 years before doing anything finally got the all clear in Jan this year. I didn't think that it affected my cm that much. The only thing that did was bcp but i suppose that's because of the hormones that your taking. Do you use preseed or anything. fx'd you did ov and :happydance: for :sex:. I really don't know enough about temp to comment as I'm still using opk's to be sure of OV. I get them of amazon and they are really cheap also have the clearblue with the  just to be sure.


----------



## LoveBug87

Well I dunno wats goin on with my body. I do occasionally use preseed but I feel it makes it too 
Slippery down there!lol. However I did put it in the softcup this morning before inserted it. I will c wat
My temp is tomorrow hope it goes up! How r things going on ur end? Anything new?


----------



## jemj

Nothing new been doing opk cause of the cm but all are negative. I'm feeling pretty down today don't think that this will be my month. Can't even get oh to dtd while I'm not o so not much hope for when I do. It's been over a week now and usually as soon as af has gone we're back at it straight away sometimes sooner. I've tried with him twice now and nothing so I've give up but feel like I should start being stubborn and not just rolling over whenever he wants to. Sorry for the moan x


----------



## LoveBug87

Wat is wrong with your hubby that baby isn't gonna make itself! You know they dont understand that after a while the sex feels like a chore for you too! But they also have no problem asking if your preggers fifty times before af shows her ugly face. I would be giving him some serious silent treatment!:haha: Well no great news on my end temps are still low. Im praying[-o&lt; i get a temp shift tomorrow morning cz if not im calling monday for an appt with my obgyn:wacko:. Not looking forward to that but im losing patience and i want this NOW! i really just need some answers.
:dust:


----------



## jemj

I've sorted it with him now men! I know the feeling I had an appt last month but had to cancel because the car wouldn't start so I didn't make it. Hope the temp is good for tomorrow I still don't know what is going on with mine. I think I'm going to ov earlier this cycle had loads of cm just watery not yet ew but ff says I'm entering my fertile period which is a full 5 days early hope we catch it. Sending loads of baby dust.


----------



## LoveBug87

Well good to hear things worked out with the hubby. I decided im going to call tomorrow to make my appt. i did have a temp rise this morning but i cant help but feel that something may be up with my cycles as of late. so im going to make it and hope i can call in a few weeks to change it to a pregnancy appt!:haha: I hate the thought of going but im fed up! I really hope the soy gets you that :bfp: this month hunny! Im just curious wat cycle r u on??
:dust:


----------



## jemj

This is cycle 15 but we had a 1 month break when I had surgery. What cycle are you on? I have already spoke to my go about ttc but that was back in oct and when I told her we'd been trying since Xmas she said "that isn't very long" it feels like forever to me. Really hoping to get our bfp this cycle. I would find out on mothers day and it will also be my bday best present ever. Oh must really want it as well, cause last nite after we dtd I used a softcup and he was like why you using that your not even ov don't waste them.


----------



## LoveBug87

Well I'm concerned since my luteal phase has been all wacky and I never 
Have an ewcm if any cm at all! My appt is for april 7th so we'll see. How
Many cycles had u been tryn when u saw ur ob? They say anything over 12
Months should b looked into! Maybe a second opinion would be ideal? I have
Been technically tryn since april last year but started charting and stuff in july so technicAll
This is cycle 12 going on 13. DUST!!


----------



## jemj

I Went after trying for 11 cycles for pain on my left ovary. I did go for a scan and I'm sure if there was anything wrong they would have seen it unless mines hormonal. But I did have bloods done about 3 years ago and they were fine. Let's hope we both get our bfp this month so we don't have to go. I'm going to ring for my appt tomorrow. Otherwise everything is good I've not had a positive on my opk but oh is starting with a cold. :-(


----------



## LoveBug87

Jemj, do you ever just get tired of all the s**t that goes along with ttc?:rofl:
I made my appt to see a new obgyn on april 7th! I think we both need some answers at this point! I really hope if something does happen to be wrong its nothing major bcz i really dont want to have to see an RE especially since most insurances dont cover it and i really dont have the money for that.:wacko: In the mean time i still have my finger crossed for both of us this month my period is due on the 23rd. Wouldn't that be such a relief if we both just got that
:bfp: and all this worrying could be over?!:winkwink:
:dust:


----------



## jemj

Yeah I totally agree. I am sick of all the s##t that comes with it. I think at this point if I don't get my bfp this month I'm just gonna give up:nope:. I hope that you get yours and don't have to go to your appt. I don't know if I want to know because we can't afford any treatment if there is but then again at least I'd know why it wasn't happening and we would just have to live with it. But I've read stories about women taking 4 years ttc 2nd :baby:. I'm not to hopeful about this cycle Oh is now back on 12 hour shifts and has got a cold so no :sex: for me. I know ov is coming because of my cm but I still haven't had a positive opk. I've disccussed with OH and he keeps asking why I'm taking my temp and doing tests he thinks it's all crap and we should just forget everything and leave it to nature. :growlmad:


----------



## LoveBug87

Dont't give up jemj. I say the same thing every month bcz I don't want to deal with another month of the stress, excitement, depression and any other emotion i didn't list! Try to stay positive. Plus its been nice finally finding a ttc buddy!:friends: Well i was visiting my mom in the hospital today bcz she just had knee surgery and while i was there a few nosy relatives of mine had to jump down my throat about whether i had good news yet. so after i told them not yet. All of them proceeded to tell me how i should relax and im try to hard etc etc . . . . I cant tell you how old that gets. I truly believe my issue either stems back to my leep or has to do with my LP as of late so im not wasting anymore time "relaxing"! Enough about me how has your charting been going?
:dust:


----------



## jemj

Thanks lovebug it is so good to have found a ttc buddy :friends:. I'm not doing great today had a huge row with Oh last night and spent the night on the couch :cry:It was iver him not putting the effort in I'm not gonna get preg on my own:dohh: I understand that he's tired after a 12 hour shift but I sometimes feel like it's always :sex: on his terms. We've sorted it out now but I was so :growlmad:last night we didn't talk to each other and he just went to bed. Why is this all so hard I feel like giving up just so that my relationship doesn't suffer becuase I know we're not having :sex:at the right time. Rant over. 

As for the charting I didn't get to take my temp this morning as my therm is next to the bed and I was downstairs this morning. I've still not had a positive opk but then again I never have using these cheap ones. FF is saying that I could have OV between CD10-12. Which in a way I hope is right because we DTD on CD 9 (twice tmi):blush:so it still gives me a chance for this cycle. I've not tested yet today will let you know what the result is when I do. I was going to use the cheap ones until I got a faint positive then use the clear blue smiley face just to confirm. 

I hope your mum makes a swift recovery. As for always being asked about news I know the feeling. As I've said my OH ex is pregnant so it mean my SS is going to be a brother. He was saying this at the weekend in front of family and they all thought that it was me that was preg. I just wanted to :cry: Also my friends are always asking if we're still trying it does really get yo you :hugs:

I hope you do get some answers fx. But what am I saying you don't need to as your gonna get that :bfp: this month. What cycle day are you now ? When are you going to start testing ?

:dust:


----------



## LoveBug87

You know i get sick of the fighting too cz i always feel like im the only one that cares and then he fights back saying i don't him enough credit and a bunch of other stuff!:wacko: Our one year anniversary is coming up and i feel like we spent the last year fighting! Anyway, my AF is due on the 23rd so like 5 or 6 days. Luckily, im not one of those obsessive testers i never test until im late. So basically that equals only one test in 12 cycles so im doing pretty good! I truly don't know wat im gonna do the day i get that bfp! Wat cycle day are you on jemj? Its tme to tell your hubby to shut his mouth and enjoy the ride cz its baby month!:rofl:
:dust:


----------



## jemj

Hope you get that :bfp: for your anniversary:happydance:

I think that he has started to make more of an effort he came home from work early yesterday and we :sex:. Thank god for soft cups cause didn't have time to stay in bed afterwards. I did however forget to take it our before bed last night so left it in for more than 12 hours. I hope I'll be fine. Plus i popped iti n that quick that it was inside out. :rofl:

I'm on cycle day 14 and had a temp drop today so I don't think that I ov early like i thought. I've been doing opk's every time I pee. I'm finally getting a second line but they are no where near positive. 

My Oh starts on night shifts from tonight so hoping to jump him either before he leaves for work or when he gets in, in the morning. 

I'm a total POAS addict. I have about 30 hpt. I might try to hold out until af is late this month. I'm going to try not to spot any symptoms otherless OH spots them for me which he is very good at.


----------



## LoveBug87

Well Im praying this month. Literally!:haha: I mean i guess im guilty of always allowing my self to get excited too early. When we first started ttc i was just enjoying the whole experience of trying and as time goes on im kind of losing it. I feel like this is just another day another cycle another let down.:nope:
I know this sounds adolescent but i feel like its not fair!:cry: 
So not tryig to be gross but when you remove your softcup is there any left in the cup and have you ever noticed any cm on the softcup??? Last week when i removed my cup i noticed some clear really stretchy stuff on the edge of my softcup and i was thinking it may have been cm which would be awesome cz i haven't seen any in years! Also i notice that when i use preseed i tend to have more "leftovers" in the softcup?:blush: Not trying to give tmi but i have no one else to compare with.
Good luck with that temp I hope you nailed it this month!:dust:


----------



## jemj

I totally agree IT'S NOT FAIR!!!:brat: This time there wasn't that much left over and I had loads of CM which made it hard to get out sorry tmi. The last time we DTD i used one just for the mess and noticed that OH :spermy:was frothy like the head of a beer or bubbles in the bath. I used preseed the last time so this could be why it was hard to get out:blush: I did put it in the cup. IO know what you mean when we first started ttc it was really fun then after it didn't happen for a while and i started using opk's and it still didn't happen it just makes you crazy thinking there is a problem. 

My OH thinks that we should just get drunk as that's how we both ended up with our LO. :rofl:

Speaking of getting drunk I'm out with friends tonight and not sure if I should drink or not.


----------



## LoveBug87

Well jemj like they say if your not sure don't do it to be safe but with you being early in your cycle still im sure a glass of wine wouldn't hurt. I have been dieting the last couple months in hopes to drop a few unneccesary pound before baby so im healthier and more comfortable but it has made me sooo b*tchy!:devil: Af is due in about 5 days but im trying not to drive myself crazy. People always tell you that every pregnancy is different but with DS i had very pronounced symptoms and i cant help but assume there will be some similarity. kind of hard considering i have no second pregnancy to compare it to:growlmad:! R u hoping for a girl or boy this time around? Personally, were hoping for a girl but i would be extremely happy either way. Its one of those things where as long as there healthy i'll be happy! By the way how has charting been going?:dust:


----------



## jemj

I did have a :wine: just 1 but a large 1 lol. 

I didn't have any symptoms with DD until I realised AF had gone missing. The only things that I really noticed were that my BB's felt fuller and I was eating more but not really thinking about it. Once I found out the MS kicked in a week later and lasted for 3 weeks. I thought that it stopped once I'd hit 12 weeks but I was only 10 weeks from the scan. Then by the end of my preg I was right with the dates by the size of my DD but they still left me to go overdue. 

Not sure what is going on with my chart can you take a look still don't know what I'm looking for 

My Ovulation Chart 

As to wanting a girl or a boy, I keep changing my mind so it's a good job that I don't have to chose. I did really want another girl when we first started ttc but at this point I just want a baby. Either will do. 

I still haven't had a positive on my opk, I did get a faint line the other day but nothing since. I really don't know what is going on will just have to keep testing. :nope:


----------



## Hollys_Twinny

welcome 2 BnB :flower:


----------



## pinkbow

Welcome to BnB :hi:


----------



## LoveBug87

well af is due in like 3 days so i guess we'll see what happens. Not having any symptoms besides the fact that my bb's are larger than normal and just my usual pms symptoms!
So jemj it looks like you ovulated on cycle day 15! Your temps are very similar to mine. They are normally are around 97.18 pre ovulation and 97.73 after ovulation! Your temps before ovulation tend to stay relative similar and low after ovulation there is normally a temperature rise of .4 or .6 degrees and the post ovulation temp is higher than any previous temp so i would say looks like oyur on your 2ww!:thumbup:
:dust:


----------



## jemj

:hi:Lovebug, sorry been MIA the last few days. I've not had chance to get to laptop. So how are you? I think that it's a good sign that you have no symptoms. I'm gonna try my best not to put every little thing down to possible pregnancy in my 2ww. 

So FF has put me at 3 DPO which my +opk confirms. I hope we :sex: enough was the day before Ov and twice the day after. My Ov was really strong this cycle I don't know if it's because I know what symptoms I'm looking for or if it was the Soy iso. I had cramps that felt like af was coming and loads of CM although it wasn't EW it was watery. And yesterday I had like spasms, the only think to compare it to is the first flutters that you get when your pregnant, although I know it is far to early to feel anything like that but something is definatley happening in that area of my body. :thumbup:

Hope that :witch: keeps away.

:dust::dust:


----------



## LoveBug87

Well its about time you come back!:yipee: I am officially one day late today but im having some mixed symptoms. Im gonna wait a few more days to test bcz i still am bloated like before af so i dont want to get excited for nothing again. However, my temps have been high for over 14 days, my nips are extremely sore which is odd, some cramping and im exhausted. However since i do have some af symptoms and some of my symptoms could be af related as well im holding off to test. I guess im just expecting more symptoms since i had them with my first.:shrug: So i hope this is it and i can change that appt to a baby appt!:winkwink:On top of that i ran into an old friend today who just found out she is pregnant with twins! More salt to the wound. Well i shall let you know! Hope we get to share that bfp this month! Hows your 2ww?
:dust:


----------



## jemj

I'm so excited for you :yipee: I'm not doing great in my 2ww. I'm full of a cold and now DD has it so have had to take today off work to look after her. 

I can't wait for you to :test: I think that we have both cracked it this month. I'm feeling super positive that I am going to get that :bfp:

I need to now you can't leave me behind lol

It's about time that we rubbed some salt in the wounds, whenever anyone on here get a BFP I'm happy b/c were all on the same journey I do get a little bit jealous that it's not me. I feel the same noticed yet another baby bump in the playground at school and wanted to shout "it' my turn, I've waited long enough"

:happydance::dust:


----------



## jemj

I keep checking just to see if there's any update I'm so excited for you. Not sure what the time difference is between us though. 

I hoping and praying for some good news. 

Well I've bit the bullet and booked to go and see the Doctor on the 5th April. Hoping that it will be just to tell her that I've got my :bfp: and then we can become bump buddies. Yeah 

:dust:


----------



## LoveBug87

Well jemj I wish I could say I'm psyched but I'm afraid to get excited for a let down.
Either way I'm excited that I'm taking the first steps to get help. My appt is april 7
So two days after you s let me know how ur appt goes and ill do the same. On
A great note I just found out my insurance covers 100 percent for a repoductive endocrinologist
And I don't even need a referral!!!! So if I don't get the answers I want I'm going to schedule
An appt with an RE and I don't need to beg a doctor forever for a damn referral! I really feel
Like my body is playn tricks on me but ill be testing soon! Whether this is my
Month or not I have my fingers crossed for your sticky bean! Dust!


----------



## jemj

You have more will power than me I would have test by now. In fact I have just for the sake of it and to see what these new tests are like. It was a bfn but I knew it would be. I'm feeling positive about this month that's why I made the appt. Not sure what to expect and if there is anything wrong we could never afford any sort of treatment. I had a look at some costs today and we would struggle with even the first appt. Will see what my doctor can offer first. I hope we don't have go through the worry. Baby dust I think I'm excited enough for both of us lol


----------



## LoveBug87

Oh my god jemj! I just got my :bfp:! I cant believe this. I really thought my af was on the way bcz of the sore nipples being my only real symptom besides missed af. Im gonna test again just to be sure later but i litterally peed on the stick, wiped and by the time i looked back it was a solid positive! :dance:
Its your turn now jemj! Catch that sticky bean i need a bump buddy!
:dust:


----------



## jemj

Yeah Yeah Yeah Yeah Yeah :bfp:I'm so excited :yipee::yipee:for you :happydance::happydance::happydance:

That is the best news that I have heard all day !!!!

What di you DH say have you told him yet?

I will be more than happy to join you as a bump buddy. :friends: Please don't leave me if I can't join you this month. 

I hope you have a happy and healthy nine months ahead 

Yeah to :bfp:


----------



## Garnet

I used them once and got pregnant..


----------



## LoveBug87

I still am in total shock!:wohoo: In case you couldn't tell by my previous post i really felt that af was on her way but so glad i was wrong! I got up this morning and told DH i wanted to go to the store and get Midol bcz i have been bloated and miserable so i figured just to be safe since af is late i better test before taking Midol. So i took it and was relly shocked when it turned instantly positive!:happydance: So i took the test to dh and told him "babe it's positive"! He just got the biggest smile on his face and we hugged and laughed!:cloud9: So i guess i get to change my appt to a baby appt after all.
I have no intention of leaving you behind jemj!:hugs: Im expecting you to get that BFP in the next few days as well!:winkwink: And even if you dont i know it will be soon and i want to be around to share the excitement with ya.
Fingers crossed!:dust:


----------



## jemj

:witch:Aww thank you. I'm really happy for you.:happydance: I couldn't help but test last night when I found out about your BFP and was a bfn but I knew that it would be. 

Hopefully it won't be too long until I'm joining you. I knew that when you said you were feeling normal and that af had gone missing for 1 day and your temps had been up that it woulkd be your :bfp:

I don't want to take away from the excitement but would you mind having a look at my chart I really don't know what to look for in this 2ww. 

So far had no obvious symptoms, had a break out of spots the other day which only usually happend the day before af. Been crampy on and off which is way to early for the :witch:. Also my CM sorry tmi has gone from sticky to watery and usually it has dried up by now:blush:


----------



## LoveBug87

According to experts some women see a temp dip the day of implantation and then temps remain high. I will be the first to tell you with my personal experience this month i did not have a temp did for implantation and even though the temperatures remained high after ovulation they still never went past 98.2 and im preggers. I have had months where my temps have been 98.6 and higher and got my af. So even though bbt is excellent for seeing when ovulation occurs but i wouldnt rely on it for telling u much about conceiving! Just have to see if your temps remain high past the day of af beside a missing af already being enough of a reason to test! Symptoms were little more intense today. I had a weird headache today and still have it, extreme exhaustion, peeing frequently, kind of achy feeling and still slightly bloated. One thing i did notice was my nipples are extremely sore at night and slightly tender throughout the day so im not exactly sure wat to think about that? Im calling my obgyn tomorrow to change my appt to a baby appt!:happydance:
Your turn Jemj!:winkwink::winkwink:
:dust:


----------



## jemj

Yeah for baby appointment :happydance: I'm not worried too much about my temp it is still higher than pre ov temps. I am trying not to symptom spot as I don't really have any to speak of but I've also had sensitive nipples but I'm putting it down to not wearing a bra when in the house as I'm sure my boobs are a bit bigger as my bra is uncomfortable and I've been taking it off. 

I hope that I am right behind you.


----------



## LoveBug87

Well swollen bb's were one of my first signs! So how many more days do i have to stay in suspense?:haha:
They still have me coming in for my pap and preg confirmation on the 7th but i have to wait until may 13th for my first OB appointment!:wacko: Im so anxious to know everything is ok and by then ill be like 12 weeks! 
Just curious what kid of symptoms you had with DD cz this pregnancy is completely different than it was with DS. When did most of your symptoms kick in?
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## jemj

Af it due on sunday it's also mothers day so I'm gonna test then. I'm really excited as usually have some PMS symptoms and have nothing apart from the BB's. I've had some dreams but I think that is because I've been sleeping really well and in a really deep sleep. 

I did have one last night about getting my BFP and telling OH. But the lines on the test were the wrong way. like stripes that travelled up the test and not the two lines on the non dream tests. 

With DD I didn't have any early symptoms apart from BB's being bigger. I had all day sickness from about week 7 to week 10 and then had my scan at 11 weeks. I then started with really bad headaches and nose bleeds. 

How soon did you find out with your DS ? I was about 6 wks before I realised AF had gone missing.

Oh I'm so excited, just relax and enjoy your BFP everything will be fine you have a sticky bean in there for your test to work so quick. With DD I only saw Dr to refer to hospital for a scan didn't do bloods or test to confirm he said that hpt are so reliable he didn't need to. I then saw the midwife at 8 weeks and had a scan at 11 weeks. I didn't actually believe that I was preganant until I saw my DD on the screen. 

Have you thought about names or anything ?


----------



## LoveBug87

Since i was young and in denial when DS was conceived i had symptoms the day i missed my period but didnt actually find out with a test until around 2 months! Im actually having some trouble with boy names but im really loving rosalyn,remmington and jocelyn and taylor, peyton and harper for middle names. The only boy names that are "ok" are Logan, colton, and sterling is different. My sons name is wesley and i loved it since the day i found it.
Hows the 2ww coming? Any new symptoms?


----------



## jemj

The 2ww isn't that bad. I have no obvious symtoms and everything that I think could be a symtom I have a reason for. 

I love all the names but logan is my fav my friend just named her baby logan. I also love taylor. 

We watched one born every minute last night and OH kept talking about us having a :baby: and i just joked to him that my eggs don't like his :spermy: that's why it's taking us so long. 

How you feeling still really excited ? have you told anyone yet ?


----------



## LoveBug87

This is all so surreal to me! Im definately still totally excited!:happydance: I cant wait til my first OB appointment, May 13th seems so far away! Anyway, im just happy to finally be pregnant!:cloud9: So far i just told my mom and DH told his dad. We dont plan on telling anyone else until after my first OB appointment bcz ill be 3 months then. I cant get over how good i have been feeling. Just tired, hungry, and the sore nips. Other than that no nausea, only slight headaches every now and again and frequent urination seems to come and go as some days i seem to be a bit bloated. 
So im willing to say that the softcups did the trick for us. Its upsetting to think maybe if i would have used them sooner i would have been pregnant sooner but im one of those people that believes everything happens for a reason.
I have been wanting to add a pregnancy ticker but i havent been able to figure out how to do it? help?:blush:
How is your week going? Still feeling positive? im really hopeful to have you join me as a bump buddy. That would be so awesome to be able to compare pregnancies!
:dust:


----------



## jemj

Click on my ticker you shoul be able to get one there I think I'm either 9 or 10 dpo today and oh commented on how much I've been eating. Not something I'd noticed just I'd been a bit more hunger than normal so I caved and tested. This afternoon with an Internet cheapy and it was a bfn. I still have no af symptoms that's it now no more testing until I'm late!

Really hoping I can join you as a bump buddy !


----------



## shanaynay1

Hey I am sooooo new to all this. I am in the air force and just moved to my new base and don't really have anyone here to talk to about baby makin' so this is perfect for me. So anyway, I used the soft cups for my very first time this month along with pre-seed. This thread has me so hopeful!!!!! Me and DH :sex: 2 and then 1 day before I o'ed. I had DH pull out and go in the soft cup. DH felt a little weird about it but it had to be done :winkwink: I then kept the cup in for about 10 hours each night...... I am now 7DPO and I am going nuts!! I dont know what to do with myself. 6DPO I had a strange pain in my lower right tummy. It was not a :af: pain. I had cramps at 5, 6 and now 7DPO. I NEVER get cramps this early.....I hope hope hope I get a :bfp:... we have b ttc for baby #1 for 2 1/2 years. DH has low sperm count...... what do yall think... do I have a shot in the dark. I am going to test every day until :witch: in due. Which is on the 6th of April. I hope I can be your bump buddy.


----------



## LoveBug87

Welcome shan! I truly believe that softcups did the trick for us so i believe anyone who has had issues with ttc really increases there chances with them! I had tried for months without them and even did handstands a few times! :haha:
This month i only used them twice around ovulation and didnt even have time to lay down afterwards bcz DH was working wacky shifts and we kinda had to do "quickies"!:blush: So good luck with that BFP! Let us know!
So to my best ttc bud Jemj, how we doing woman? Im waiting for that good news!:thumbup: When is af due? Have you been thinking of any names?
:dust:


----------



## jemj

No news yet lovebug. 

Hi Shan 

My symptom for today is huge boobs. They are spilling out of my bra are not sore like before AF. She is due on sunday I'm really hoping that I get a BFP as I only have one FRER and the rest are cheap internet strips not sure which one to use.


----------



## jemj

Sorry missed the names, yes we have been talking about names since we started ttc. I love Amelia for a girl and Joseph for a boy but that;s my Oh name and he doesn't want to name baby after him so will have to settle for middle name. I really love Noah though. We need to pick names that go with our kids already they are called Georgia and Joshua so not really sure for a boy maybe Liam. But I had my heart set on a little Joey


----------



## LoveBug87

I love the name Liam, that was one of my boy names for the longest time but someone in the family beat me to it so i guess thats out! Im pretty set on my girl names but the boy names are giving me issues! I don't know if i told you but one of my very first symptoms i had were huge bb's shortly after i believe I ovulated! I wanted to wear this new top my DH bought me and i couldn't because my bb's were litterally pouring out of them to the point where i couldn't possibly get away with it.:haha: So not sure if that was truly a sign or not but lets hope that means a BFP for you!:thumbup:
:dust:


----------



## jemj

I hope the BB's are a sign. I think testing the other day has left me feeling like there is no hope for this month but I really have not got any symptoms not even for AF. I'm hoping she stays away this weekend. I feel like I need to leave it another day before testing so maybe I'll test on monday now instead of sunday. 

How's youe little bean treating you ?

:dust:


----------



## jemj

Well tested this morning and it was :bfn:so just waiting for the :witch: to arrive now. 

Will have to wait and see what Dr says on tuesday now! I don't know what else we can do now!


----------



## LoveBug87

Well atleast you can feel positive about getting some answers from your OBGYN
I have an appt for a pap on the 7th so I'm not overly happy about it but wat r u
Gonna do. Make sure to tell me how it goes and wat they say. I feel surprisigly
Well so far, so I have no compllaints!


----------



## jemj

The :witch: still hasn't arrived and my temp is still high. Maybe she is just going to be late and show up on my b'day tomorrow. 

Still have no symptoms. Will just have to see what Doc says tomorrow.


----------



## jemj

Hi how's you and the bean:flower:

Well just thought I'd let you know my news for the day. Been to the Doc's still no:af: and still no :bfp:

Doc is not concerned just have to wait another week and test again. She said tests are sensitive but may still be too early:happydance:

If not we have a plan. I have to chart my Ov for the next 3 months and if I'm not preg I will be reffered to hospital. She said there should be nothing wrong with my hormones as my cycles are regular. My tubes are not blocked as I had a U/S in Oct 10 and all clear. We already have children so there should be nothing wrong with OH. The only concern is my LEEP surgery last year she thinks that I may have a tight cervix. Been told to DTD every other day from CD9. :thumbup:

Just need to KNOW now !!!!


----------



## LoveBug87

Sry it took so long to get back to ya but I have been crazy! Glad to hear your
Appt went well I hope u get some answers soon. Did u get af yet? Or a BFP?
I had my appt today and my OB decided she wants to do an early ultrasound
to date the pregnancy so I have that appt on the 25th. I'm excited to see my little
Bean! I have had morning sickness all day for the last 4 days. Oh well it will all
Be worth it! Wat have u been up to? Any new news? DUST!!!!


----------



## jemj

Yeah for getting an early scan I bet your really excited. Boo to morning sickness but your right it will be worth it.

Well AF got me. I'm not really suprised OH made me take another test told me my cheap tests are crap and went and bought a CB digital well got a 'not preganant' and the next afternoon got AF. I'm not as upset as last month at least we have a plan now so if nothing in the next 3months then we go to see the FS. 

:flower:


----------



## LoveBug87

Well im not gonna beat around the bush, i feel crappy again today! :wacko: This baby just seems to be draining me! I hate to complain bcz i wanted this so bad but i dont remember feeling this sick last time around.
I did ask my obgyn about having the leep and its complications and she told me to basically throw the idea out of my mind bcz complications with leep are extremely rare!:thumbup: This is how i feel about it jemj, look on the positive side you have a regular cycle, you know you can have kids and you dont have any chronic illness. There are women that having issues upon issues and don't even have one child yet! Thats what i used to tell myself when i was going onto yet another month so its something to be thankful for. However, it seems your doc is getting the ball rolling for you so id be psyched about that!:winkwink:
:dust::dust:


----------



## jemj

Hope your feeling better soon and the :baby: starts behaving. They always say that no two pregnancies are the same. 

I am thankful everyday for my DD and every cycle that we're 'out' I appericate just how special she is and how lucky I am to have her. 

Glad that the doctor is on my side. I'm feeling really positive about this cycle but I'm going to concentrate on me and looing after myself, working out and eating healthy. I feel like I've put a few pounds on over the past few weeks and I haven't been follwing my diet at all. So today is day 1 of getting back on the wagon. I can't afford to go to the gym because I've had my hours cut at work so just gonna have to get the wii fit out again. 

I'm sure I won't be too far behind you!

sticky :dust:


----------

